# Unbelievable!



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama passed her Canine Good Citizen test on the first try! I thought she would fail at the three minutes with a stranger while I'm out of the room or the meet and greet where she couldn't go sniff the other dog, but she passed! I thought we'd have to test at least twice or three times in order for her to pass. She will be two years old on June 7. (Given the number of classes we've taken, she should have passed, but given the small amount of practice we do between classes, I really wasn't expecting it. Strangely enough, she started doing better at the staying with a stranger the week following her skirmish with a bigger dog. Prior to that, she'd never even made it 30 seconds without fussing . . .) We're very proud of her!


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

Way to go Shama!!!! Great job, congratulations!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good girl, Shama!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The cutest little CGC dog EVAH!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations, Shama, you little cutie!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

You clever little girl. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Magnadoodle (Apr 19, 2017)

That's awesome! Congrats to you both!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations sweet Shama!!! Great job mom!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Way to go Shama and Mom!!! That is so great :smile2:


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Congratulations!! That's a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

That's awesome! Congrats 
Shama look adorable in those pics too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

way to go sweetie! Congrats!!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Both pretty and intelligent!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations Shama and Mama!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff congratulations.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Good girl, Shama!!!! Motivation for me to go back to class with Loki.


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

Way to go, Shama!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

That's awesome! I am sure Link would never pass it  He won't stop jumping of people or check out other dogs.


----------



## Chewie&Macy's Mom (May 9, 2017)

Congratulations! I want to do that with my two.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats pretty girl!


----------



## Lilysmom (Mar 12, 2017)

Congrats! Way to go smart brave girl! She's so sassy and pretty!! My 1:1 trainer started that w us last visit when we had session at Petsmart, she got 5 things marked off and in time will work on the others. I didn't even know about that certificate before that Visit. All those accomplishments are hard work and awesome!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lilysmom said:


> Congrats! Way to go smart brave girl! She's so sassy and pretty!! My 1:1 trainer started that w us last visit when we had session at Petsmart, she got 5 things marked off and in time will work on the others. I didn't even know about that certificate before that Visit. All those accomplishments are hard work and awesome!!


Its AWESOME that you are working toward your CGC, but the dog has to do all parts in one session to pass. It's great to be working on them one at a time though, until she's ready to do everything together!


----------



## Lilysmom (Mar 12, 2017)

krandall said:


> Lilysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! Way to go smart brave girl! She's so sassy and pretty!! My 1:1 trainer started that w us last visit when we had session at Petsmart, she got 5 things marked off and in time will work on the others. I didn't even know about that certificate before that Visit. All those accomplishments are hard work and awesome!!
> ...


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Go Shama!! Congratulations to you both!!


----------

